# January 2012 Testing Thread!!!!



## LLbean

Ok ladies, New Year *NEW HOPE*!!!!!

Let me know when you will be testing and I shall add your name to the first page and lets see how many wonderful BFPs we get here!!!!

please beware this is a *NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING* zone...

https://i.imgur.com/clyUW.gif​...you will thank me later ;-)

​
https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif for all of us!!!!


*JANUARY 1st*
Butterfly67 :witch:....but got a :bfp: on January 28th!!!
dachsundmom :bfp::dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:bfp:

*JANUARY 3rd*
SilverBirch :witch:

*JANUARY 4th*
Rubies5 :witch:

*JANUARY 5th*
MooseGirl :witch:

*JANUARY 6th*
LLBean :witch:
Moonstar2013 :witch:

*JANUARY 7th*
Hugs3409 :happydance::bfp::happydance:

*JANUARY 8th*
Skweek35 :witch:

*JANUARY 9th*
Luckyleky :witch:
ChattyB :witch:

*JANUARY 10th*
Just_married :witch:
Vikk1 :witch:

*JANUARY 11th*
AnnaLaura :witch:
Alleysm :sadangel:

*JANUARY 12th*
Leikela :witch:
CHILLbilly :witch:

*JANUARY 13th*
Ziggi :happydance::bfp::happydance:
PatTabs :happydance::bfp::happydance:

*JANUARY 14th*
Dylis :witch:
KristyH :witch:

*JANUARY 15th*
harley9671 :witch:

*JANUARY 16th*
HPMINI :witch:

*JANUARY 17th*
POASFiend :witch:
sukisam :witch:
keekeesaurus :witch:
BabyTkamp :witch:

*JANUARY 20th*
TessieTwo :witch:

*JANUARY 21st*
Bluebell bun :witch:

*JANUARY 22nd*
Desperado167 :witch:
peanutpup :witch:

*JANUARY 23rd*
Wantinga4th :happydance::bfp::happydance:

*JANUARY 24th*
samantha76 :witch:

*JANUARY 25th*
Elski :witch:
mom22boys :witch:
Luckie3 :happydance::bfp::happydance:
Drsquid :witch:

*JANUARY 26th*
Viking15 :witch:
Twist5 :witch:

*JANUARY 27th*
Constancev18
sara070102 :witch:

*JANUARY 28th*
SilverBirch :witch:
Jax41 :witch:
Em74
Butterfly67 :happydance::bfp::happydance:

*JANUARY 29th*
crystal443 <-- Doing IVF so no results for January
Lucky7s:happydance::bfp::happydance:
Jennjenn :witch:

*JANUARY 30th*
Rubys5 :happydance::bfp::happydance:

*JANUARY 31st*
Mama Duck
Bonnie1990 :witch:
Heavenly :witch:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since I asked you do this, I guess I should participate.:growlmad::haha::hugs:

But, what's your SS rule?:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Well, since I asked you do this, I guess I should participate.:growlmad::haha::hugs:
> 
> But, what's your SS rule?:winkwink:

ok updating on SS... so what date do I put you down for? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me OV first and I'll get back to you...I am thinking around 1/1, but you know I will POAS as the mood strikes.:haha:

Can I just have everyday?:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Let me OV first and I'll get back to you...I am thinking around 1/1, but you know I will POAS as the mood strikes.:haha:
> 
> Can I just have everyday?:wacko:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

ok keep me posted, for now I shall add you to the first of the year!!!


----------



## Just_married

Stick me up for the 10th, this will be cycle 10 for us, 2nd cycle using preseed & coq10, 1st using pregnacare conception his n hers. Costing me a bloody fortune now, £40 a month.....but must grumble! T I know fine well there are many others been trying much longer. Hoping n praying for you ALL!


----------



## LLbean

Just_married said:


> Stick me up for the 10th, this will be cycle 10 for us, 2nd cycle using preseed & coq10, 1st using pregnacare conception his n hers. Costing me a bloody fortune now, £40 a month.....but must grumble! T I know fine well there are many others been trying much longer. Hoping n praying for you ALL!

LOL I feel you, mine is not just supplements...we are doing IVF!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks LL, loving the pics :xmas13:

Can you put me down for 1/1 please (the british one not the US one :haha:)


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks LL, loving the pics :xmas13:
> 
> Can you put me down for 1/1 please (the british one not the US one :haha:)

I'm glad you clarified it for a date like that :xmas13::xmas13: you and Dmom are on the same date for now (she wants all month you know :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

No, biatch..I just want the first week of January, thank you very much! I might even take part of December, just bc I can.:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> No, biatch..I just want the first week of January, thank you very much! I might even take part of December, just bc I can.:haha::hugs::hugs:

AHAHAHAHAHA ok fine...thanks for clarifying :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

ok I gave you the week HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## harley9671

Hi ladies.. Could you please add me. Due to test 15th jan.BFPs for all of us.


----------



## LLbean

harley9671 said:


> Hi ladies.. Could you please add me. Due to test 15th jan.BFPs for all of us.

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Put me down for Jan 29 LL, hopefully she doesn't show :)


----------



## LLbean

ok crystal443 you are in... lets hope she stays away!!!!!


----------



## Rubies5

I'll take January 4th... Unless I get a FRER in my Christmas stocking... :xmas12:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Leikela

Hi Ladies,

Please put me down for Monday, January 9th! Here's to many BFP's for us all! :)


----------



## LLbean

Will be running around quite a bit tomorrow but will update everyone as soon as I get back home


----------



## Dylis

Hoping the new year brings BFP to all. Pls put me down for the 14th although will probably test before as on hen weekend to Newquay then


----------



## SilverBirch

Hi ladies, can I join? AF is due 3 Jan. We are trying to do first Christmas as hosts between now and then - so I'd better add 'more BD' to the massive to-do list or there won't be much point!! ;)


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi, I'd like to be in on this month! But I need help choosing a day. I don't know if I'll ov or even when, but if I do, I could test around January 11. That would be my approximate AF due date if all goes well. Does that sound okay for a test day?

Thanks and good luck to all of us. :hugs:


----------



## Wantinga4th

Hey all,

Can you put me down for testing on the 23rd.
CD2 for me ATM. This will be our 3rd cycle, not much at all considering what others have and are going through but it is our longest time TTC.


----------



## LLbean

okie dokie...added you all


----------



## manuiti

No chance for me in January as the hubster will still be away so will just stalk this thread now and then. :coffee: Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## LLbean

well just keep me posted. I believe I have everyone on the first page that has requested so far.

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and best wishes for many 2012 BFPs!!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Can you put me down for 21 JAN, cycle 13 for us and awaiting our first appointment for fertility specialist.


----------



## LLbean

Bluebell bun said:


> Can you put me down for 21 JAN, cycle 13 for us and awaiting our first appointment for fertility specialist.

you are on the list :thumbup: good luck!!!


----------



## samantha76

can you add me for the 24th plz


----------



## LLbean

samantha76 said:


> can you add me for the 24th plz

done!


----------



## luckylecky

Jan 9th ish here, although we could have DTD a bit more! 2nd cycle


----------



## ziggi

Hi ladies... newbie here :blush:

Can you add me to test on 13th Jan which is when af is due.... I have short cycles so haven't actually O'd yet!

Ziggi


----------



## moonstar2013

hi can you put me down for jan6th? af is due between then amd the 8th. 2012 has to be our year. ive been trying for #2 for exactly one year but 6 1/2 yrs overall. i hope we all get our :bfp:s. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

All three added...and have to mention, have you notice both names on January 9th? Hehehe


----------



## Elski

25th Jan for me please :wave:


----------



## POASFiend

jan 17th for me please!!!!!! Not 100% sure of that date but judging from my last chemical and bloodwork my cycle went right back to normal. Hoping for the same this time 'round!


----------



## Just_married

POASFiend said:


> jan 17th for me please!!!!!! Not 100% sure of that date but judging from my last chemical and bloodwork my cycle went right back to normal. Hoping for the same this time 'round!

Fingers crossed for you Poas, big hugs, been thinking about you all week x


----------



## POASFiend

Thanks just married. This will be the month!!!!!!!!! It's nice to know someone's thinking since most people in my life have no idea what's going on!


----------



## Leikela

LLbean said:


> All three added...and have to mention, have you notice both names on January 9th? Hehehe

Yes, both Leik's! LOL :) I will most likely be moving my date up. I am O'ing late again so I am thinking more along the lines of January 12th.


----------



## LLbean

Ok ladies, done and updated :winkwink:


----------



## VIKK1

Hi :) Can you put me down for 16th as that's my official test date. The 10th is the date that I would love to be able to hold out until :wacko:

Just realised I'll Ov around New Years day ish


----------



## Desperado167

Can u put me down for the 22nd Elizabeth please ,xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Done and done :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hiya...can you please add me for jan 12th..... 
thanks
:dust:to all!!


----------



## LLbean

Voila, you are in


----------



## Jodes2011

Just popping by to say good luck ladies you all deserve your bfp. December was a very good month for bfp's and i know it will be the same for January. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

I will be joining in the test fest and will let you know when as soon as I ov :thumbup:. I'll report back LL! Thanks for doing this thread :hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I will be joining in the test fest and will let you know when as soon as I ov :thumbup:. I'll report back LL! Thanks for doing this thread :hugs:.

Going by your chart it looks like u should o soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm manifesting ov despie! Straight to peak tomorrow would be perfect for my long weekend plans. Hubba hubba :winkwink:. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I'm manifesting ov despie! Straight to peak tomorrow would be perfect for my long weekend plans. Hubba hubba :winkwink:. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Manifesting [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Jodes2011

yay T and Keekee ovulating and manifesting your hubbys swimmers to catch that egg(s) :happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

For the first time, in a very long time, I have no desire to POAS. Is this a sign?:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
I really dont think I will get a BFP this month but will join in the fun. 
AF is due somewhere between 4th - 6th Jan so if she doesnt show by 8th I will test. 
I am booked in for HSG scan next friday but still need to get that changed as af is only due then. 
FXed and tons of :dust: to us all


----------



## SilverBirch

Boll#%*s! 
Apparently I am out _already_ - :witch: showed up 3 days early today. 

So permit me a final "Up yours" to 2011! I'm hoping 2012 is substantially kinder. 

I suppose I might get another test in at the end of Jan now though - can you put me down for 28th please?


----------



## SilverBirch

almost forgot - Happy New Year to everyone! :)


----------



## chattyB

Can you add me please?? AF due on the 10th so will try to hold out til the 9th to test.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> For the first time, in a very long time, I have no desire to POAS. Is this a sign?:haha::haha::haha:

I really really hope so :haha:


----------



## skweek35

Happy New Years to Everyone!! 

May 2012 bring us all our wishes and be the best year ever!!


----------



## Wantinga4th

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone and i hope everyone gets their BFP this month!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> For the first time, in a very long time, I have no desire to POAS. Is this a sign?:haha::haha::haha:

:saywhat::haha:


----------



## Just_married

chattyB said:


> Can you add me please?? AF due on the 10th so will try to hold out til the 9th to test.

Bet you don't last chatty lol, bet I don't either, we'll be poas by 6th at least x


----------



## alleysm

Put me down for Jan 11th - which also is the the 24month anniversary of my ttc journey....:( 1 chemical, 1 ectopic, 1 miscarriage...


----------



## Kirsty H

Happy New Year everyone!

Can you please add me to the list for the 14th?


----------



## Desperado167

alleysm said:


> Put me down for Jan 11th - which also is the the 24month anniversary of my ttc journey....:( 1 chemical, 1 ectopic, 1 miscarriage...

:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:So sorry for your losses ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies here's to 2012 and us all getting our bfp's :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skweek35

I second that one Desperado!!! 

I have HSG scan booked for Friday ( but have to reschedule do to dates being wrong) 
So hopefully get my BFP really soon!!!


----------



## Just_married

I'm feeling a lot more positive about next few months. At a family party tonight and my aunty was telling me she suffered shingles which affected her egg size and was put in clomid at age 42 & conceived in cycle 2. She said to me it may be a hereditary thing and once my referral thru maybe clomid will give me the kick start I need. Good to talk to someone who understands and gives me some hope. She had her 2nd child at 43 :)Just thought is share :)


----------



## constancev18

Please put me down for the 24th. :)


----------



## constancev18

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> For the first time, in a very long time, I have no desire to POAS. Is this a sign?:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I really really hope so :haha:Click to expand...

Fx'd for you!


----------



## hugs3409

January 7th is my day. I haven't been on much lately and forgot to find this thread. Good luck ladies, don't know if it means anything, but getting twinges on my right side. Same sidevof ovulation. Never felt this before, so hoping its s good thing. What do you think? Do you agree with ff on ov day?


----------



## Rubies5

:witch: got me today... :cry:

Looks like I'll be able to sneak back in for the 30th. New cycle... New hope.

Let's see those BFPs ladies!!!


----------



## LLbean

Ok I believe you all have been added/updated. Please let me know if I missed anyone.:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Can you put me down for the :witch: please LL :flower:


----------



## HPMINI

My digital ovulation thingy kit hasn't actually picked up a peak time so far - bit odd as I think we're on about day 17 but maybe Christmas and the New Year has corrupted my cycle. However, it has been showing high fertility for a bit so despite my husband being a bit ill I have co-erced him - albeit we missed a day or two.

So I have my fingers crossed and I think I am heading into my 2ww so shall go for testing on 16th January unless AF gets me before then!


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Can you put me down for the :witch: please LL :flower:

Sorry BF :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi LL, can you put me down for the 30th? :flower::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Can you put me down for the :witch: please LL :flower:

O bf ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am so sorry but happy that u now have a back up plan ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi LL 
now that I have finally ovulated please can you put me down for the 17th?
Thanks a lot
xx


----------



## Sus09

BF, sorry for the:witch: Nasty thing she is :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TLC

Beginner here so I'm not entirely sure what date you need from me so I'll give the lot :shrug:

Last AF 17/12/11
last BCP 24/12/11
OV 2/3rd Jan
HPT 12/1/12

Fingers crossed :winkwink:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hi LL!
Can you pop me down for the 20th please, that's my AF due date - last month was 4 days early so we'll see what my body manages to do this month to annoy me!

Thanks
Tess
x


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Still no further signs of AF here!! had a bit of spotting over the weekend but nothing since. 
AF is dues sometime between tomorrow and Saturday, anything can happen still. 
FXed she stays away.


----------



## LLbean

TLC said:


> Beginner here so I'm not entirely sure what date you need from me so I'll give the lot :shrug:
> 
> Last AF 17/12/11
> last BCP 24/12/11
> OV 2/3rd Jan
> HPT 12/1/12
> 
> Fingers crossed :winkwink:

The date I need is when do you expect to test...should I say about the 13th? that would put you roughly at 10 DPO (days past ovulation) or should we use the day of your expected period? up to you when you test really. Always best to wait until AF is due but some of us can't wait that long :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Ok ladies, make sure to check on the first page to verify that I have added you. If I missed anyone please let me know

GOOD LUCK TO US ALL!


----------



## TLC

LLbean said:


> TLC said:
> 
> 
> Beginner here so I'm not entirely sure what date you need from me so I'll give the lot :shrug:
> 
> Last AF 17/12/11
> last BCP 24/12/11
> OV 2/3rd Jan
> HPT 12/1/12
> 
> Fingers crossed :winkwink:
> 
> The date I need is when do you expect to test...should I say about the 13th? that would put you roughly at 10 DPO (days past ovulation) or should we use the day of your expected period? up to you when you test really. Always best to wait until AF is due but some of us can't wait that long :haha:Click to expand...

The online calender thingy says the 12th to test but I really suspect I'll be testing before then :haha:


----------



## LLbean

TLC said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLC said:
> 
> 
> Beginner here so I'm not entirely sure what date you need from me so I'll give the lot :shrug:
> 
> Last AF 17/12/11
> last BCP 24/12/11
> OV 2/3rd Jan
> HPT 12/1/12
> 
> Fingers crossed :winkwink:
> 
> The date I need is when do you expect to test...should I say about the 13th? that would put you roughly at 10 DPO (days past ovulation) or should we use the day of your expected period? up to you when you test really. Always best to wait until AF is due but some of us can't wait that long :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The online calender thingy says the 12th to test but I really suspect I'll be testing before then :haha:Click to expand...

so you tell me, should I put you on the 10th then? If you test earlier that is fine but at least you have a date up there


----------



## moonstar2013

LL, that leaves us next to test... although I think Im out. Im already getting AF cramps.. this sucks!!!! i really wanted to start off the year with a bfp :cry: 
(slaps herself!! :dohh: come on girl, where's your positivity, it's a new year!!!! )


----------



## LLbean

moonstar2013 said:


> LL, that leaves us next to test... although I think Im out. Im already getting AF cramps.. this sucks!!!! i really wanted to start off the year with a bfp :cry:
> (slaps herself!! :dohh: come on girl, where's your positivity, it's a new year!!!! )

well I had a massive temp drop today so I'm sure she is coming too...honestly was not expecting anything from this cycle LOL


----------



## sukisam

LL thanks for putting me on the list.
Sorry about the temp drop :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## LLbean

it's ok, honestly only 3 BD sessions in the cycle...I knew it was not a good month LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

LL can you put me down for the 17th gorgeous lady? Thanks! Not hopeful about this cycle but what the hell. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

keekeesaurus said:


> LL can you put me down for the 17th gorgeous lady? Thanks! Not hopeful about this cycle but what the hell. :hugs:

with compliments like that I can put you down for every day of the month LOL :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi there :flower: Can you put me down for testing for the 31st January please? 

I have no blooming idea when af is due as I was on the Depo last September and was supposed to have it re-done on the 13th December but instead we're ttc again!

I stupidly tested a few weeks ago but obviously got a - result.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## LLbean

done deal


----------



## MooseGirl

Hey! I'm new to the forum but I love all the positive energy for us over 35 girls. I'm testing on Thursday. Wish me luck!


----------



## LLbean

MooseGirl said:


> Hey! I'm new to the forum but I love all the positive energy for us over 35 girls. I'm testing on Thursday. Wish me luck!

Best of luck! should I add you to the front list?


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, if the FR comes back ok tomorrow, I'll let you call it.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> liz, if the fr comes back ok tomorrow, i'll let you call it.:haha:

woooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets call it Brooke!!! lets do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MooseGirl

yes, please!


----------



## LLbean

MooseGirl said:


> yes, please!

Roger that!


----------



## Leikela

MooseGirl said:


> Hey! I'm new to the forum but I love all the positive energy for us over 35 girls. I'm testing on Thursday. Wish me luck!

Welcome! This is a lovely place! And good luck on Thursday!! FX'd!


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies!!! 

YAY YAY CD1 for me today!!! 
I can honestly say I am glad to see AF this morning!! CD3 bloods to be done on Friday. Also rescheduling HSG scan today!! Hope I get to speak to the same lady as yesterday! She was lovely!! 

GL and FXed for all testing this week!! 

Onwards and upwards to Feb testing thread!!!


----------



## samantha76

worry other half got go for scan on his balls on thursday,he found a lump other week.fingers crossed every things ok


----------



## hugs3409

Well not so sure I am still in or not, if I go by my chart with previous months, I'm done :(


----------



## Jax41

LL, would you stick me down for 28th? 

Have go confess since my PMA was been shot to hell last year I've not joined in the fun on the testers threads for a while but I'm feeling 2012 lucky so you never know!

Thanks xXx


----------



## LLbean

Samantha...best of luck

Hugs...keep me posted

Jax...you're on! and YES 2012 IS a wonderful baby year!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, call it for January 2nd please....9DPO, LOL


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, call it for January 2nd please....9DPO, LOL

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
WE GOT OUR FIRST :bfp: ladies!!!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Liz, call it for January 2nd please....9DPO, LOL
> 
> WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!
> WE GOT OUR FIRST :bfp: ladies!!!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Alright! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SilverBirch

OMG, go dmom! :kiss: :wohoo:


----------



## POASFiend

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, call it for January 2nd please....9DPO, LOL

Holy heck. Congrats!


----------



## TessieTwo

Thanks for adding me LL, here's to a good 2012 for us all!

And Dmom :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Because it can never be said enough times :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

D-mon- CONGRATULATIONS!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
You must be over the moon, I'm really chuffed for you :hugs::hugs:

Lets hope it's the first of many for us ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moonstar2013

congrats dmom!!! :hugs: H&H 9 months!!

afm: got a temp dip and surely the witch is on her way :nope: so crushed. i really thought this was going to be my month :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

moonstar2013 said:


> congrats dmom!!! :hugs: H&H 9 months!!
> 
> afm: got a temp dip and surely the witch is on her way :nope: so crushed. i really thought this was going to be my month :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Leikela

dmom,

Many congrats to you!! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## MooseGirl

GRRRR....No AF no BFP. I'll test again tomorrow. Wish me luck, I'm equally hopeful and doubtful.


----------



## LLbean

Good luck Moose!


----------



## TessieTwo

MooseGirl said:


> GRRRR....No AF no BFP. I'll test again tomorrow. Wish me luck, I'm equally hopeful and doubtful.




:dust: good luck!


----------



## Viking15

Hi LL, put me down for Jan 26 please. Gosh that feels like light years away.


----------



## Elski

Yay Dachsundmom, that's fab!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

OK Viking, done deal... believe me it will be here before you know it


----------



## VIKK1

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, call it for January 2nd please....9DPO, LOL

Congrats Dmom :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

I have no desire to poas at this point, I'm hoping that this is as a good a sign for me as it was for you :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## LLbean

Moonstar & Moosegirl...any updates for us?


----------



## alleysm

Temp dip this am.. so I'm sure I'm out.


----------



## LLbean

you never know...keep me posted when you know for sure so I can update the page


----------



## Bonnie1990

1st month. 1/31/12
Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie1990...added


----------



## moonstar2013

bfn and no AF yet :(


----------



## twist5

Viking15 said:


> Hi LL, put me down for Jan 26 please. Gosh that feels like light years away.

hello

can i join for Jan 26th also! I'm not due til the 30th but i know i will be testing early! 

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

FXd Moonstar!!!
Adding you now Twist5


----------



## Bonnie1990

Does the little witch on a broom mean BFN?
Sorry. Newbie ? Can't find answer. 
Thanks.


----------



## LLbean

The witch means you got your period yes ;)

I don't put BFNs because they seem very alarming/negative to me hahaha. Plus you can get a bfn that turns it to be a :bfp: so I wait until the witch shows up to be clear


----------



## constancev18

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, call it for January 2nd please....9DPO, LOL

Congratulations, Dachsundmom!


----------



## alleysm

Dmom... do you have a beta update yet?


----------



## hugs3409

Ok LL you can put me down for a :bfp: I am too excited to wait lol. though I do hope this one sticks this time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Alright Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!

CONGRATS!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

hugs3409 said:


> Ok LL you can put me down for a :bfp: I am too excited to wait lol. though I do hope this one sticks this time :happydance::happydance:


Congrats Hugs! :happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats Dach & Hugs!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi Ladies..can I add to the mix...AF due on Friday 13th ...am hoping it going to be a lucky one!

I have resolved not to test until after that date and have no tests so hoping I won't break my resolve over the next week...really hoping to see lots of BFPs to give me hope!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Hugs!! H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## LLbean

ok PatTabs...added


----------



## VIKK1

hugs3409 said:


> Ok LL you can put me down for a :bfp: I am too excited to wait lol. though I do hope this one sticks this time :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Sending you lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks girls, now its your turn :dust: :dust:


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> thanks girls, now its your turn :dust: :dust:

Ok I'm coming I'm coming...wait for meeeeee!!!!! LOL


----------



## hugs3409

I know you are hunni, patiently waiting. Got no bump buddies yet :(


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Hugs - that a Christmas day baby you have there!!! Congratulations!!!!! 
I see you also got a Cheri reading. I have just ordered mine. She was sooo right!!! I am so excited!! Can't wait to get my reading from her now!!


----------



## hugs3409

thanks hun, yes we conceived around Christmas :thumbup: 

Yes Cheri was right for me, the only one out of like 6 lol. Suzy was very close, she said bfp december, but we conceived december instead, I will give it to her. They say they could be off by a month or so, so its all good lol

now just have to see how right they are about it being a boy or not lol. May not know til September


----------



## constancev18

constancev18 said:


> Please put me down for the 24th. :)

Can my testing date be updated to 1/27?

Thank you!


----------



## LLbean

constancev18 said:


> constancev18 said:
> 
> 
> Please put me down for the 24th. :)
> 
> Can my testing date be updated to 1/27?
> 
> Thank you!Click to expand...

ok it is done...best of luck!!!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi LL,

CD1 here, I'm out. Thanks!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hugs! :hugs::hugs::hugs: That's wonderful news, am sending you lots of sticky vibes honey.

Anna L boo for AF :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

AL..:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Keek, you are right behind me :dust: for next week :thumbup:

So sorry Anna :hugs


----------



## Jax41

AnnaLaura said:


> Hi LL,
> 
> CD1 here, I'm out. Thanks!

AL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry to hear AL :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Moosegirl and Moonstar...UPDATES????


----------



## Desperado167

Anna ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

A Laura:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

All you ladies are so sweet!! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mom22boys

I'm on the 25th


----------



## LLbean

:thumbup:


mom22boys said:


> I'm on the 25th


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations to Dmom and Hugs! H & H nine months to you both.


----------



## Mama Duck

I've got some mucus tinged with red/brown blood so I may be out of the running this month. Will let you know for sure either way x


----------



## Desperado167

Mama Duck said:


> I've got some mucus tinged with red/brown blood so I may be out of the running this month. Will let you know for sure either way x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hugs mama duck 
Fxd


----------



## luckylecky

Congrats to you ladies with BFP :happydance:
But as for me, I'm out this month, I'll join some of you for next month!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Luckylecky :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

luckylecky said:


> Congrats to you ladies with BFP :happydance:
> But as for me, I'm out this month, I'll join some of you for next month!

Sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My turn to test tomorrow....but I don't want to :wacko: Scared :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

sorry luckylecky


----------



## hugs3409

Sorry lucky

Good luck vikki :dust:


----------



## luckylecky

Thanks for the :hugs: I'm keeping my hopes up for next month, who knows eh :winkwink:?


----------



## Mama Duck

Well I've had horrible tummy ache all flaming day as well as a headache. Not sure if af is in the process of arriving as there's been no change,still blood streaked mucus. Normally af arrives with a in full flow,no gentle build up. Not sure what to think. Tummy is feeling gripey,almost like a dragging sensation. have a bit of backache too. Will hopefully know for sure in the morning x


----------



## LLbean

Mama Duck said:


> Well I've had horrible tummy ache all flaming day as well as a headache. Not sure if af is in the process of arriving as there's been no change,still blood streaked mucus. Normally af arrives with a in full flow,no gentle build up. Not sure what to think. Tummy is feeling gripey,almost like a dragging sensation. have a bit of backache too. Will hopefully know for sure in the morning x

Let me know ...could be a BFP ;-)


----------



## hugs3409

could be ???? that is how I have been feeling every day, even after bfp lol. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for some of you girls. I am excited to see what a wonderful month we will have. 

LL how long til you know if you are PG or not? I know egg retrieval is next week, but after that?


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> could be ???? that is how I have been feeling every day, even after bfp lol. I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for some of you girls. I am excited to see what a wonderful month we will have.
> 
> LL how long til you know if you are PG or not? I know egg retrieval is next week, but after that?

5 days after Egg Retrieval should be the Embryo transfer (if all goes well) and then 10 days after


----------



## Leikela

Mama Duck, you are not out yet! You know those shows about women who didn't know they were pregnant and then went into labor? The symptoms you are having, they would think they have their period so I am keeping my finger crossed for you!! :)

Lucky, sorry about the :witch: showing up! Here's to a February BFP!! :) :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Don't count yourself out yet MamaDuck! Have you tried a test yet?
:dust::dust:


----------



## alleysm

since my temps went back up i decided to test this morning. Couldnt find my pee cup so had to use the DH bathroom cup (totally not gonna tell him that - buying him a replacement today ), came down stairs, ran into the wall and spilled my FMU all over the kitchen floor... there was less than a half of an ounce left in the cup... did my best to have the sponge tip absorb every drop left in the cup... BFP! i would post a pic but i dont know how :( - onto to trying to figure out how to keep the progesterone suppositories in my vagina... fx I can make it past 8 weeks this time...


----------



## Mama Duck

Good morning ladies. Just to give you an update,nothing has progressed in the af department so I really have no clue what's going on. I was hoping that by this morning that af would've arrived good and proper so I would be able to start working out ovulation and fertile dates. So,same as yesterday which is brown/red blood mixed with mucus,no better and no worse. My tummy does still feel gripey with a slight dragging sensation :shrug:

No tests in the house and no money to get any so will have to wait a bit longer and see how things go. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bonnie1990

alleysm said:


> since my temps went back up i decided to test this morning. Couldnt find my pee cup so had to use the DH bathroom cup (totally not gonna tell him that - buying him a replacement today ), came down stairs, ran into the wall and spilled my FMU all over the kitchen floor... there was less than a half of an ounce left in the cup... did my best to have the sponge tip absorb every drop left in the cup... BFP! i would post a pic but i dont know how :( - onto to trying to figure out how to keep the progesterone suppositories in my vagina... fx I can make it past 8 weeks this time...

Congrats Alleysm! :dust: to a h&h 9 months!
Funny story!


----------



## Just_married

LL, pretty sure I'm out, AF due today, spotting, cramps, dragging pains in my pelvis & back and awful headache for days now. Also have a cold and feeling horribly sorry for myself. 

This will be cycle 11, I have been thinking for a few months that nothing would happen till #11, one of those instinctive feelings, sometimes turns out to be right. Co-incidentally the 1st cycle me and DH have decided to try soy iso, so if anyone can offer any advice on dosage and days it should be used is appreciate it as I know it has to be near beginning of cycle.

Prayers and hugs for all still waiting & trying, especially the ltttc, I know it wears you down. Congrats on all BFPs too, good to see!

<3


----------



## moonstar2013

well the witch got me on sunday morning :( on to the next month!


----------



## LLbean

*alleysm*!!!!! CONGRATS!!!...I want to see a pic...just go to reply to post and then hit ADVANCED and then hit on the paper clip icon and look for the file (picture) on your computer...SHARE WITH US!!!
*Mama Duck*...OMG please go get a test!!!!
*Just_married*...if and when you get full on AF you can tell me and then I will record it...only then can you really count yourself out.
*moonstar201*3...:hugs:


----------



## alleysm

I will try to upload when i get home from work tonight. Of course it will be 12 hours old..lol. any suggestions on how to keep these suppositories in ?


----------



## ziggi

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.

Well tested bfn at 8-11 dpo, then got the faintest line on a frer which dh couldn't see and said 'it's only there because you want to see it' :shrug:

Then tried again later and got the faintest line on a ic. Felt convinced so tested again this am and got a :bfp: at 13 dpo.

Babydust to you all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Ziggi (off on holiday this Monday with the kids, hoping the symptons don't kick in till i'm back!) xx


----------



## Jax41

LL, y'know I had my doubts about joining a testers thread again being the cynical glass half empty kind of TTCer that I'm becoming :blush: but WOW, you've got 3 BFPs to record already and we're only on 10th Jan :shock: Must be your lucky touch :winkwink: God, I hope and pray that this means it's your cycle too :hugs:

Allesym :happydance::thumbup:

Just_married and moonstar :hugs: big hugs girls x


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Ziggi!!!!

Ahem Jax... You may want to count again lol ;)


----------



## POASFiend

wow 50% BFPs so far. Holy moly! I hope I'm on that list too and I really hope for a sticky one this time. OHHHHH the anticipation. Trying not to ss but both recent BFPs I got super sore bbs and got cranky when DH got near them. SO NOT ME! So now I'm imagining things but I know it's too early anyway. I NEVER was a SS before and didn't believe in it, what's HAPPENING??????

Anyone know how to turn the TTC brain off. I would drink but what if I get a BFP? 

You can't win.


----------



## LLbean

POASFiend said:


> wow 50% BFPs so far. Holy moly! I hope I'm on that list too and I really hope for a sticky one this time. OHHHHH the anticipation. Trying not to ss but both recent BFPs I got super sore bbs and got cranky when DH got near them. SO NOT ME! So now I'm imagining things but I know it's too early anyway. I NEVER was a SS before and didn't believe in it, what's HAPPENING??????
> 
> Anyone know how to turn the TTC brain off. I would drink but what if I get a BFP?
> 
> You can't win.

NO SS!!! LOL...I understand what you are saying though...hang in there and just get occupied with something else or you will drive yourself mad!


----------



## Just_married

I'm def out LL x


----------



## LLbean

Just_married said:


> I'm def out LL x

got full blown AF??


----------



## Leikela

Congrats to the 2 most recent BFP's! That is wonderful!! H&H 9 months to both!

As for me, AF is not officially here yet, but I feel her nipping at me! Very sore abdomen and that heavy feeling. She will be here in a day or two. :( I will post when she officially rides in.


----------



## Bonnie1990

POASFiend said:


> Anyone know how to turn the TTC brain off. I would drink but what if I get a BFP?

POASFiend....if you figure it out PLEASE let me know before I get fired! I'm totally useless at work. If I don't get a BFP I am in trouble! I'll never get anything done between work and school! :shrug::dohh:


----------



## Just_married

LLbean said:


> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I'm def out LL x
> 
> got full blown AF??Click to expand...

Yip, with bells on!

And what the heck is happening with my ticker below? It's days out? Flippin heck!


----------



## LLbean

Just_married said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just_married said:
> 
> 
> I'm def out LL x
> 
> got full blown AF??Click to expand...
> 
> Yip, with bells on!
> 
> And what the heck is happening with my ticker below? It's days out? Flippin heck!Click to expand...

ok sorry about the witch... yes your ticker threw me off LOL


----------



## PatTabs

POASFiend said:


> wow 50% BFPs so far. Holy moly! I hope I'm on that list too and I really hope for a sticky one this time. OHHHHH the anticipation. Trying not to ss but both recent BFPs I got super sore bbs and got cranky when DH got near them. SO NOT ME! So now I'm imagining things but I know it's too early anyway. I NEVER was a SS before and didn't believe in it, what's HAPPENING??????
> 
> Anyone know how to turn the TTC brain off. I would drink but what if I get a BFP?
> 
> You can't win.

So with you on this...wouldn't it be fab if we could just hibernate during the TWW and just wake up post AF date?! Not that I am wishing my life away :laugh2:


----------



## PatTabs

Forgot to add BIG CONGRATS to the BFP ladies....!!! Hope they keep coming.... :thumbup:


----------



## alleysm

from this am.... labs today too.. hopefully results will be in tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







tn.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LLbean

alleysm said:


> from this am.... labs today too.. hopefully results will be in tomorrow

WOW that is loud and clear! :happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

Hi Ladies, 
I've been a way for a bit but I'm back. Hopefully ovulating this weekend.. and testing
on Jan 29th! LL can you put me down? Here's to 2012 babies for all! 
Congrats to all the bfp's already!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## LLbean

Lucky7s said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been a way for a bit but I'm back. Hopefully ovulating this weekend.. and testing
> on Jan 29th! LL can you put me down? Here's to 2012 babies for all!
> Congrats to all the bfp's already!
> xoxoxoxo

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leikela

alleysm said:


> from this am.... labs today too.. hopefully results will be in tomorrow

Alley, that is a definitely POSITIVE! H&H 9 months to you. Congrats! :)


----------



## Jax41

Heherrm **clears throat** Sorry LL, better make that 4!!!!:thumbup:

Wow, girls well done, so excited for all of you BFPers!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TessieTwo

Well done BFP ladies! :happydance:

Here's hoping the rest of us can keep up with your fantastic start to the year!

:hug: for the ladies caught by AF this month. It's a rubbish feeling I know :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

Can I still be kept on for the 31st please? Af is dicking about,not sure if it's the 'real' thing or not (I know how stupid that sounds!),not a proper af if that makes sense. It's not tampon worthy (could get away with just a liner). Just don't know whether I'm coming,going,been or gone :shrug:

FX'd for everyone still in the running x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> Can I still be kept on for the 31st please? Af is dicking about,not sure if it's the 'real' thing or not (I know how stupid that sounds!),not a proper af if that makes sense. It's not tampon worthy (could get away with just a liner). Just don't know whether I'm coming,going,been or gone :shrug:
> 
> FX'd for everyone still in the running x

Doesn't sound stupid to me! Fx'd!


----------



## LLbean

Mama Duck said:


> Can I still be kept on for the 31st please? Af is dicking about,not sure if it's the 'real' thing or not (I know how stupid that sounds!),not a proper af if that makes sense. It's not tampon worthy (could get away with just a liner). Just don't know whether I'm coming,going,been or gone :shrug:
> 
> FX'd for everyone still in the running x

Told ya hahaha its just spotting...until full blown AF arrives I never assign the witch so...keep us posted!!!! :flower:


----------



## Em74

Hi hun can you put me down for the 28th :flower:
Fingers crossed for everyone and congrats to all those with little bumps already :hugs: x


----------



## hugs3409

Where is VIKKI, Moosegirl, Pat and Leikela??? When are you all testing???? Need more BFP's
:dust: ladies :dust:

Oh and :test::test::test:

fx'd


----------



## LLbean

Em74...done deal


----------



## LLbean

OK still waiting to hear on these ladies...come out come out wherever you are!

JANUARY 5th
MooseGirl

JANUARY 9th
ChattyB

JANUARY 10th
Vikk1

Leikela & CHILLbilly...I expect a full report tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## Leikela

hugs3409 said:


> Where is VIKKI, Moosegirl, Pat and Leikela??? When are you all testing???? Need more BFP's
> :dust: ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and :test::test::test:
> 
> fx'd

:thumbup: Here I am! I have felt like AF is coming on with a fury for the past 2 days! I wasn't even going to test tomorrow morning and just wait for AF to arrive. However, I have read some ladies who have felt the same way as me get their BFP, so I will test! But, I am not hopeful due to the way I feel.

Oh and LLBean, I will give you my full report in the AM! :)


----------



## hugs3409

I felt the same way hun, I kept having that "wet" feeling as well, and kept running to the bathroom and nothing. I had cramps, low back ache and the wetness. Still do, it stinks, cause I still feel like she is coming anytime even though I got a bfp, but with losing one back in July, I am freaked out about it to say the least lol. 

:dust: fx'd, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Just wanted to update on my numbers. First labs came back with beta 83 and prog. 23.5. Second round labs today.


----------



## Leikela

It is official. Please put me down for a BFN!! Damn :witch:. I knew she was coming but she has been so late these past two cycles. GO FIGURE! CD 31 today. Any day now... Here's to February!


----------



## LLbean

Leikela said:


> It is official. Please put me down for a BFN!! Damn :witch:. I knew she was coming but she has been so late these past two cycles. GO FIGURE! CD 31 today. Any day now... Here's to February!

wait a sec...is it just the test or did the witch actually show up full force?


----------



## hugs3409

^^wss^^??


----------



## Leikela

My apologies! No AF yet but a negative test. At CD 31 I should have some HCG if I was a BFP.


----------



## LLbean

No need to apologize :hugs: let's wait and see.


----------



## hugs3409

Not necessarily Hun, there was a girl not long ago that didn't get her bfp until 18dpo. I got mine this time the day af was due for me, back in June I got a bfn the day af was due, and got my bfp the day after af was due and it was faint. It happens, not everyone gets their bfp days before or even day of. Don't give up just yet. I still get cramps and backache. Af and pg symptoms are very similar.
:dust: Hun :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

So the :witch: got me... can you update....thanks and good luck to all testing!!!!!


----------



## Leikela

Thanks LLBean and Hugs! I am semi hopeful! :)


----------



## LLbean

Sorry ChillBilly...updating


----------



## PatTabs

hugs3409 said:


> Where is VIKKI, Moosegirl, Pat and Leikela??? When are you all testing???? Need more BFP's
> :dust: ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and :test::test::test:
> 
> fx'd

Hey Hugs/Ladies 

Sorry sorry I'm here but haven't tested yet...I know it's silly but AF due tomorrow and I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't buy a test until after that...silly superstition I know! So promise to report back at the weekend...got those FX'd for everyone else testing and hoping to see more BFPs to keep me positive!

Come on those BFPs!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

PatTabs said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Where is VIKKI, Moosegirl, Pat and Leikela??? When are you all testing???? Need more BFP's
> :dust: ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and :test::test::test:
> 
> fx'd
> 
> Hey Hugs/Ladies
> 
> Sorry sorry I'm here but haven't tested yet...I know it's silly but AF due tomorrow and I made a promise to myself that I wouldn't buy a test until after that...silly superstition I know! So promise to report back at the weekend...got those FX'd for everyone else testing and hoping to see more BFPs to keep me positive!
> 
> Come on those BFPs!!!!!Click to expand...

Totally understand so take your time and have everything xd for you too!


----------



## hugs3409

So sorry chillbilly :hugs:


----------



## MooseGirl

hugs3409 said:


> Where is VIKKI, Moosegirl, Pat and Leikela??? When are you all testing???? Need more BFP's
> :dust: ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and :test::test::test:
> 
> fx'd

AF got me after all. I've decided to try my luck with clomid this month. Fingers crossed for me!

When does the Feb test group go up?


----------



## Bonnie1990

:dust: PatTabs & Leikela fx'd for you ladies!

:hug: ChillBilly & MooseGirl....next month is love month so fx'd!


----------



## LLbean

MooseGirl said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Where is VIKKI, Moosegirl, Pat and Leikela??? When are you all testing???? Need more BFP's
> :dust: ladies :dust:
> 
> Oh and :test::test::test:
> 
> fx'd
> 
> AF got me after all. I've decided to try my luck with clomid this month. Fingers crossed for me!
> 
> When does the Feb test group go up?Click to expand...

I believe you already found it :winkwink:


----------



## harley9671

Hi girls Congratulations to those who have got their :bfp:s. Healthy 9mths to you.
I think you can count me out. Although :witch: isnt due til monday i am 12dpo today and testing:bfn: as i have done since 9dpo.(Sorry im an addict. At least i didnt Symptom spot!!!!) I know they say your not out til the witch arrives but ive been pregnant 3x (although only 1 birth)and have always had a :bfp:at 11/12dpo.So onto next month. :nope:


----------



## Leikela

LLBean,

You can count me out. The :witch: arrived on her broom late last night and is in full force this morning. Here's to February!!


----------



## TLC

CD28 testing is still BFN, on a bright note no sign of the witch but then my cycles are totally FUBAR and have been all my life, even when on BCP :)


----------



## PatTabs

Leikela said:


> LLBean,
> 
> You can count me out. The :witch: arrived on her broom late last night and is in full force this morning. Here's to February!!

Am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

:hugs: Leikela so sorry hun

how are you Pat??


----------



## BabyTkamp

Hey January testers...can I join? This is our first month of trying so I'm doubtful, but I feel like I have a lot of the symptoms. I have tested 3 times because I just can't wait to see if the witch will arrive! I am currently dpo 11 and BFN : ( 

Dizzy all day
Cold like symtoms/sore throat out of no where
Stuffed up
Gas 
Shortness of breath and I do work out so not sure what that is about
Nausea
Worst Headaches everyday : (
Constipation
Exhausted but yet sleeplessness
Tender Breast (which i get every month so that doesn't tell me much)
Light spotting yesterday

I just which I knew one way or the other....this wait is killing me!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Welcome Baby, but NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING HAHA (shhh don't tell I did in the beginning too lol)


----------



## BabyTkamp

yea when I saw the spotting yesterday I thought for sure the witch is on her way! Time will only tell....but why can't time tell me now? haha :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

harley9671 said:


> Hi girls Congratulations to those who have got their :bfp:s. Healthy 9mths to you.
> I think you can count me out. Although :witch: isnt due til monday i am 12dpo today and testing:bfn: as i have done since 9dpo.(Sorry im an addict. At least i didnt Symptom spot!!!!) I know they say your not out til the witch arrives but ive been pregnant 3x (although only 1 birth)and have always had a :bfp:at 11/12dpo.So onto next month. :nope:

Ok I hear you but do let me know when the witch arrives. Then I will get the witch on there 



Leikela said:


> LLBean,
> 
> You can count me out. The :witch: arrived on her broom late last night and is in full force this morning. Here's to February!!

:hugs:



TLC said:


> CD28 testing is still BFN, on a bright note no sign of the witch but then my cycles are totally FUBAR and have been all my life, even when on BCP :)

Hang tight!


----------



## LLbean

BabyTkamp said:


> Hey January testers...can I join? This is our first month of trying so I'm doubtful, but I feel like I have a lot of the symptoms. I have tested 3 times because I just can't wait to see if the witch will arrive! I am currently dpo 11 and BFN : (
> 
> Dizzy all day
> Cold like symtoms/sore throat out of no where
> Stuffed up
> Gas
> Shortness of breath and I do work out so not sure what that is about
> Nausea
> Worst Headaches everyday : (
> Constipation
> Exhausted but yet sleeplessness
> Tender Breast (which i get every month so that doesn't tell me much)
> Light spotting yesterday
> 
> I just which I knew one way or the other....this wait is killing me!!!

:growlmad: SS?? :haha::haha::haha:

Seriously try not to or it will make you insane :hugs:

What date do I put you down for?


----------



## BabyTkamp

This can definitely make us go insane! I am due the 16th or 17th...couple more days! :blush:


----------



## BabyTkamp

and what does SS stand for? I'm new to this! lol


----------



## LLbean

BabyTkamp said:


> and what does SS stand for? I'm new to this! lol

Symptom Spotting :thumbup:

Ok I shall add you for the 17th then, how's that?


----------



## BabyTkamp

ook! and sounds great! Thank you : )


----------



## PatTabs

hugs3409 said:


> how are you Pat??

Hey Hugs...am ok thank you....AF hasn't made an appearance yet so staying upbeat, if I make it to tomorrow am going to buy me my very first test!! Any preferences/good luck brands to use?? Can you see a trend of superstition in me..it's terrible!

TMI alert..I tell you what is terrifying the ardour I have inspecting every time I wipe..what is that about?? It's driving me insane! :wacko:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi LL could you please put me down for Jan 22--thanks!!


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup... Welcome and done! :D


----------



## peanutpup

Thanks!


----------



## hugs3409

Pat I would get a frer or answer, nothing blue dye. Good luck, fx'd for you (teehee I can do that now) 

not sure what you mean by your tmi, sorry :(
:hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

BabyTkamp said:


> Hey January testers...can I join?
> 
> *Cold like symtoms/sore throat out of no where
> *
> 
> I just which I knew one way or the other....this wait is killing me!!!

I've had these too! Feel quite fluey and achey,and a bit queasy mainly in the evenings. FX'd. I'm hoping to test 31st Jan,but i had some spotting earlier on in the week,almost like a mini af.


----------



## HPMINI

Grrr! It appears that I am out!
Does my body not realise that I am heading to age 39!?
Oh well! More PMA and let's hope my husband doesn't decide to feel unwell in a fortnight!


----------



## sara070102

Can I be added to this? I am new here and still trying to get the navigating and concepts down. This is our first cycle ttc and the odds are not on our side bc of my medical issues, but none the less still very hopeful! Anyways AF should show on the 27th if she decides she must! So I guess that's the day I get listed under?


----------



## LLbean

Welcome sara070102! that is the date I will put you on...unless you plan to test earlier...but I think it is best to stick with that one :D


----------



## PatTabs

Morning ladies

I can't quite believe I am writing this but i held out and bought my first test yesterday (Thanks Hugs I went for a CB Digital) and tested first thing this morning and got a :bfp: !!!!!!!!!

DH and I SO thrilled and dumbstruck as it our first month TTC which just goes to show it can happen ladies and more importantly it WILL happen for you all.

Its been a roller coaster week as we've just bought a new house and that was all approved on Friday as well, so emotions all over place.
Before I start to blub I wanted to say thanks to all of you on these forums for the fun, listening, being SO supportive and giving me and everyone such hope :hugs:

You are all the best and send you all tons of :dust:


----------



## skweek35

Congrats PatTabs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

Congrats PatTabs, that's great news :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

WOOO HOOO PatTabs!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!

Looks like Friday the 13th is lucky after all!!! Both ladies that were set to test that day got their :bfp: :dance:


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats pat, I am so thrilled for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

Skweek, LL, D'mom, Tessie, Hugs - thank you all!!

Its so lovely to share with you guys..isn't weird we're holding out telling family and friends til after the we get to the docs /12 weeks but so good to share with you ladies..

Re: 13th it must be lucky as we got married on the 13th too!

Got my FX'd for all you testing soon.. :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Pat,

WOW!! Congrats to you!! That is awesome news!! H&H 9 months to you. I will miss you on this side of the forum. Good luck! :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

PatTabs that is so awesome! Congrats! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## PatTabs

Leikela said:


> Pat,
> 
> WOW!! Congrats to you!! That is awesome news!! H&H 9 months to you. I will miss you on this side of the forum. Good luck! :)

Thank you so much Leikela! I'll be sticking my nose in and making sure you and everyone else get their BFP too! :hugs:

Btw I don't know if the CBFM is the magic tool but it sure helped us in some way..?!


----------



## LLbean

ok so ... waiting to hear on 
*
ChattyB
Vikk1
Dylis
KristyH
&
harley9671*

come on :bfp:s!!!


----------



## skweek35

LLBean - GL for tomorrows egg retrieval!! Hope they are able to get loads of eggs! 
How long till implantation?


----------



## LLbean

they will transfer on the 21st...so 5 days after


----------



## PatTabs

LLbean said:


> they will transfer on the 21st...so 5 days after

Good luck LL!


----------



## skweek35

GL and keep us updated! Lets hope this one brings your BFP that so want!!


----------



## Dylis

Congrats to all BFP so far,looking like a good month. Good luck to all left to test if I wasn't I my i-phone I'd do lots of fairy dust. Afm af arrived on time Again so feb thread here I come


----------



## LLbean

Dylis said:


> Congrats to all BFP so far,looking like a good month. Good luck to all left to test if I wasn't I my i-phone I'd do lots of fairy dust. Afm af arrived on time Again so feb thread here I come

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

skweek35 Thank you...lets hope we all get that forever baby soon!


----------



## Kirsty H

Congratulations PatTabs! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

AFM the witch got me. :(

Good luck for tomorrow LL!


----------



## LLbean

Sorry about the witch Kristy H


----------



## Elski

Congrats Pat!

Sorry to those who got AF :hugs:


----------



## Leikela

LLBean,

I just want to say BEST WISHES for tomorrow!! :) :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you Leikela!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Super congrats to the :bfp:s!
And :hugs: to those that the :witch: got.

And LL massive good luck for today honey! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TLC

I'm out for cycle one, roll on the next one. It was always a bit optomistic for catch first month after stopping BCP onwards and upwards.

Congrats to those with BFP's fingers crossed for those still waiting to test
x


----------



## Bonnie1990

Good luck today LLBean!!!
Lotsa eggies!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

TLC said:


> I'm out for cycle one, roll on the next one. It was always a bit optomistic for catch first month after stopping BCP onwards and upwards.
> 
> Congrats to those with BFP's fingers crossed for those still waiting to test
> x

Sorry TLC. My first month off BCP too. I was shocked when I got pregnant right away after BCP with DD but that was 18 years ago! Lol


----------



## TLC

Bonnie1990 said:


> Sorry TLC. My first month off BCP too. I was shocked when I got pregnant right away after BCP with DD but that was 18 years ago! Lol

:haha: 18 years ago I might have managed it too, but at 39 things move at a somewhat more leisurely pace :haha:

Just have to keep practicing :thumbup:


----------



## VIKK1

Started spotting today so Af is just lurking round the corner :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Ok so from 13 Follicles only 10 were retrieved... Hope they are healthy


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Ok so from 13 Follicles only 10 were retrieved... Hope they are healthy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Great news babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

okay - I'm dipping my toes back into TTC & BNB. Please put me down for January 29th. I threw away all my test strips after the MC last year, so I don't plan to test early. Today is 1 DPO...hope the 2ww flies by!

FX crossed for you Liz.


----------



## Bonnie1990

TLC said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry TLC. My first month off BCP too. I was shocked when I got pregnant right away after BCP with DD but that was 18 years ago! Lol
> 
> :haha: 18 years ago I might have managed it too, but at 39 things move at a somewhat more leisurely pace :haha:
> 
> Just have to keep practicing :thumbup:Click to expand...

39 too....they say patience is a virtue...I may be tested -lol
Practice makes perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> Ok so from 13 Follicles only 10 were retrieved... Hope they are healthy

Whoo hoo! Fx'd! :thumbup:


----------



## VIKK1

LLbean said:


> Ok so from 13 Follicles only 10 were retrieved... Hope they are healthy

Woohoo :flower:


----------



## Leikela

LLbean said:


> Ok so from 13 Follicles only 10 were retrieved... Hope they are healthy

:thumbup: Sounds promising!! :)


----------



## LLbean

TLC sorry for the AF

Vikk1 let me know if and when it is full force

Jennjenn adding you now


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: to the ladies who were caught by the Witch... 

Mucho :dust: for the next cycle...

LL - wishing this time is a charm, my sis-in-law conceived on her fourth IVF cycle with two b/cysts so got everything crossed for you!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Pat...well this is our last Cycle so it's now or never if you will LOL...at least via IVF...Naturally we just keep having fun :winkwink:


----------



## Elski

LLbean said:


> Ok so from 13 Follicles only 10 were retrieved... Hope they are healthy

Oooh, sounds good! Still got everything crossed for you!


----------



## skweek35

Liz, 13 eggies - thats great!!! 
Now FXed that 95% of them fertilise and start growing well!!! 
Sorry my memory is like a sieve!!! Did you say implantation in 5 days?? 
FXed and tons of :dust: coming your way!!


----------



## LLbean

skweek35 said:


> Liz, 13 eggies - thats great!!!
> Now FXed that 95% of them fertilise and start growing well!!!
> Sorry my memory is like a sieve!!! Did you say implantation in 5 days??
> FXed and tons of :dust: coming your way!!

LOL they only got 10!!!

Yes we are doing forced PGD so we would have to wait till day 5...so come on January 21st...bring us great news!!!!


----------



## harley9671

Well ladies no:witch: arrived as yet Im cd29 15dpo but still testing :bfn: I really wanted her to show her mug as ive worked out i will OV at the weekend the end of jan and as OH and i dont live together it would fall in perfectly as i stay at his friday to monday. Now it looks like i,ll have to do a 60mile round trip for a couple of hours just to try and catch next cycle eggie. Damn :witch:shows up when you dont want her to and doesnt when you do.......


----------



## LLbean

harley9671 said:


> Well ladies no:witch: arrived as yet Im cd29 15dpo but still testing :bfn: I really wanted her to show her mug as ive worked out i will OV at the weekend the end of jan and as OH and i dont live together it would fall in perfectly as i stay at his friday to monday. Now it looks like i,ll have to do a 60mile round trip for a couple of hours just to try and catch next cycle eggie. Damn :witch:shows up when you dont want her to and doesnt when you do.......

they don't call her "the witch" for being agreeable LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

LL :hugs: that's great news I'm crossing everything so hard for you lovely :hugs:.

It's my official test date but...I have no tests! Not a one. What a &*$%tard. I may now have to test tomorrow and mess up your front page lol. I will update!


----------



## keekeesaurus

And....AF has arrived :growlmad:. But get me with my ov on day 14 and my 28 day cycle. How bloody average lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> And....AF has arrived :growlmad:. But get me with my ov on day 14 and my 28 day cycle. How bloody average lol.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Just_married

keekeesaurus said:


> And....AF has arrived :growlmad:. But get me with my ov on day 14 and my 28 day cycle. How bloody average lol.

Aw chicken, big hugs, on to next month eh? And well done your body with the 14/28, wish I had that, you must be doing something right eh? X


----------



## keekeesaurus

Just_married said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> And....AF has arrived :growlmad:. But get me with my ov on day 14 and my 28 day cycle. How bloody average lol.
> 
> Aw chicken, big hugs, on to next month eh? And well done your body with the 14/28, wish I had that, you must be doing something right eh? XClick to expand...

:hugs: Onto the month of love! And sex on demand :winkwink:. I don't know what I did 'right', it'll be all different next cycle though lol.


----------



## Mama Duck

keekeesaurus said:


> And....AF has arrived :growlmad:. But get me with my ov on day 14 and my 28 day cycle. How bloody average lol.

 https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t74/Barbara_Wyckoff/Hugs/1187TEXT_HUGS_InRainbowColors_Animated.gif

I brought 2 hpt's today but will still test on the 31st Jan. Tummy is still feeling gripey,the sicky feeling I had had gone so I really don't know what to think tbh. Good luck to everyone still in the running for this month!


----------



## harley9671

The :witch:arrived this morning. so onto next cycle. Praying this will be our month as im pushing 41 in june and would love to be preggie before then....


----------



## Mama Duck

harley9671 said:


> The :witch:arrived this morning. so onto next cycle. Praying this will be our month as im pushing 41 in june and would love to be preggie before then....

https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p68/alongway99/Hugs%20Animations/BigHugsButterfly.gif


----------



## LLbean

KeeKee and Harley...sorry about the witch :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Ok waiting to hear from 
Chatty B
Vikk1 (update?)
and
HPMINI


Good luck today to 
POASFiend
sukisam
&
BabyTkamp


----------



## VIKK1

LLbean said:


> Ok waiting to hear from
> Chatty B
> Vikk1 (update?)
> and
> HPMINI

Still nothing here! Today is FF 'Official' test date but BFN. Just wish AF would hurry up!


----------



## LLbean

Hang in there Vikk1!!!! some times the test will show later. FXd for you!!!


----------



## BabyTkamp

:witch: arrived yesterday 

: ( boooo!


----------



## Bonnie1990

BabyTkamp said:


> :witch: arrived yesterday
> 
> : ( boooo!

:hug:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry BabyTkamp


----------



## chattyB

Just catching up with everything! AF showed for me too :(. Roll on Ov day!


----------



## hugs3409

so sorry to everyone :witch: showing, :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

chattyB said:


> Just catching up with everything! AF showed for me too :(. Roll on Ov day!

:hug:


----------



## LLbean

Chatty :hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: to the ladies for the evil witch appearing :growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

Congrats to all the:bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry for all those who got the evil :witch::hugs:


----------



## sara070102

Well I had a cyst rupture early this morning, and so the :witch: is here WAY early for me! But on the positive side, I wont have to have a laparoscopy at the end of the month to have that nagging thing removed! And I also found out my uterus lining went from 18mm down to 5mm in 10 days! So that is fantastic news as well! But I am bummed I have to start all over again. CD1 for me today!

FX'd for ALL of you still waiting to test! :dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

sara070102 said:


> Well I had a cyst rupture early this morning, and so the :witch: is here WAY early for me! But on the positive side, I wont have to have a laparoscopy at the end of the month to have that nagging thing removed! And I also found out my uterus lining went from 18mm down to 5mm in 10 days! So that is fantastic news as well! But I am bummed I have to start all over again. CD1 for me today!
> 
> FX'd for ALL of you still waiting to test! :dust:

That is good news...if not the one we hope for
:hug: and fx'd for a lucky February!


----------



## LLbean

sara070102 said:


> Well I had a cyst rupture early this morning, and so the :witch: is here WAY early for me! But on the positive side, I wont have to have a laparoscopy at the end of the month to have that nagging thing removed! And I also found out my uterus lining went from 18mm down to 5mm in 10 days! So that is fantastic news as well! But I am bummed I have to start all over again. CD1 for me today!
> 
> FX'd for ALL of you still waiting to test! :dust:

wow that is way early..:hugs:

But good news still right? :flower:


----------



## alison29

congrats pat! I think first month lucky is a miracle :)


----------



## alison29

sara070102 said:


> Well I had a cyst rupture early this morning, and so the :witch: is here WAY early for me! But on the positive side, I wont have to have a laparoscopy at the end of the month to have that nagging thing removed! And I also found out my uterus lining went from 18mm down to 5mm in 10 days! So that is fantastic news as well! But I am bummed I have to start all over again. CD1 for me today!
> 
> FX'd for ALL of you still waiting to test! :dust:

How did you know the cyst ruptured?


----------



## sara070102

@ LLBean, yes good news on one hand....but on the other hand bummed we didn't conceive this cycle. But I am really thankful I don't have to have the lap bc im down to just one ovary and I was petrified at the possibility of losing it during surgery. I'm hoping all this just cleared the way for a BFP this cycle! @Alison, I knew something was wrong bc of the major amount of pain and heavy bleeding way too early to be a normal AF. So I went to the doctor and had a pelvic exam and transvaginal ultrasound and they confirmed what I had suspected.


----------



## TessieTwo

That's me out this month LL, AF arrived this morning, what fun! 

Good luck ladies for the rest of the month :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

TessieTwo said:


> That's me out this month LL, AF arrived this morning, what fun!
> 
> Good luck ladies for the rest of the month :thumbup:

So sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Any news Vikk1?

Also waiting to hear on 
HPMINI
POASFiend
&
sukisam


----------



## TessieTwo

LLbean said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> That's me out this month LL, AF arrived this morning, what fun!
> 
> Good luck ladies for the rest of the month :thumbup:
> 
> So sorry :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## alleysm

Update** cramps and spotting for 3 days... :( labs should be in today to determine if this is going to be a sticky bean or not.... :(


----------



## LLbean

alleysm said:


> Update** cramps and spotting for 3 days... :( labs should be in today to determine if this is going to be a sticky bean or not.... :(

fingers crossed for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
sorry to report the :witch: got me yesterday.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else she visited this month.
FX for you Alleysm :hugs::hugs:
Sending everyone
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Sukisam :hugs:


----------



## Elski

alleysm said:


> Update** cramps and spotting for 3 days... :( labs should be in today to determine if this is going to be a sticky bean or not.... :(

FX'd for you!

Hugs to those the witch got :(

Come on the january BFPs, I know you're out there somewhere!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I can't believe we are more than halfway through the month already!
:dust:


----------



## alleysm

alleysm said:


> Update** cramps and spotting for 3 days... :( labs should be in today to determine if this is going to be a sticky bean or not.... :(

beta was 2401 - labs didnt check my progesterone level though :wacko: scan on monday... still dont understand the brown spotting :wacko: maybe its the progesterone suppositories?


----------



## LLbean

alleysm said:


> alleysm said:
> 
> 
> Update** cramps and spotting for 3 days... :( labs should be in today to determine if this is going to be a sticky bean or not.... :(
> 
> beta was 2401 - labs didnt check my progesterone level though :wacko: scan on monday... still dont understand the brown spotting :wacko: maybe its the progesterone suppositories?Click to expand...

spotting is normal...especially if it is brown...its old blood :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

spotting is ok hun, like LL said, so are cramps, I had the worst cramps the first week or so after I got my BFP, I had spotting with both my DS and DD, and they are fine bratty kids now lol, 6 and 11 going on 30 :haha: Just take it easy and not let the little spotting worry you. That number is a great number I think.

Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'm out for this month:nope:. On to cycle 14!!Feeling pretty down this month and shed a few tears on way to work today. On a more positive note have our first FS appoint in 2 weeks. At least I feel we are taking some action.


----------



## Elski

Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out for this month:nope:. On to cycle 14!!Feeling pretty down this month and shed a few tears on way to work today. On a more positive note have our first FS appoint in 2 weeks. At least I feel we are taking some action.

:hugs:


----------



## Just_married

Elski said:


> Bluebell bun said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for this month:nope:. On to cycle 14!!Feeling pretty down this month and shed a few tears on way to work today. On a more positive note have our first FS appoint in 2 weeks. At least I feel we are taking some action.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hang in there Bluebell, you never know what's just around the corner. I'm right behind you, cycle 11 & waiting on our first FS appt. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## LLbean

Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out for this month:nope:. On to cycle 14!!Feeling pretty down this month and shed a few tears on way to work today. On a more positive note have our first FS appoint in 2 weeks. At least I feel we are taking some action.

:hugs: hang in there. It will happen


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bluebell bun said:


> I'm out for this month:nope:. On to cycle 14!!Feeling pretty down this month and shed a few tears on way to work today. On a more positive note have our first FS appoint in 2 weeks. At least I feel we are taking some action.

:hug:


----------



## peanutpup

Well PMA has been shot down again--cd 1.......:nope: she didn't listen--maybe I am doing it wrong, perhaps I should be wishing her here every month....*yeah thats it*


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup said:


> Well PMA has been shot down again--cd 1.......:nope: she didn't listen--maybe I am doing it wrong, perhaps I should be wishing her here every month....*yeah thats it*

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry to hear :nope:


----------



## peanutpup

Good luck to everyone with appts--Sorry to those the old hag cornered and congrats to those with BFP's!! :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Well PMA has been shot down again--cd 1.......:nope: she didn't listen--maybe I am doing it wrong, perhaps I should be wishing her here every month....*yeah thats it*
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear :nope:Click to expand...

Thanks I promised myself I didn't really care what happened this month and then foolishly sucked myself in to believing it would happen. Oh well "hopefully" lesson learned--on to feb!:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLBean....
:flower: & :dust: on your transfer today!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Bonnie, now the next hurdle...more waiting lol


----------



## Elski

LLbean said:


> Thanks Bonnie, now the next hurdle...more waiting lol


How long do you have to wait, LLBean?


----------



## PatTabs

Fx'd for you LL :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

They will do a blood test on the 31st...I am terrified! LOL


----------



## VIKK1

AF showed up at long last :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

VIKK1 said:


> AF showed up at long last :wacko:

oh man, I was so hopeful for you too... :hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

LLbean said:


> VIKK1 said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up at long last :wacko:
> 
> oh man, I was so hopeful for you too... :hugs:Click to expand...

Aaah thanks hun, I was getting worried BFN and late AF. Signs of ectopic :wacko:

Hope the 31st comes quickly for you :flower:


----------



## LLbean

VIKK1 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIKK1 said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up at long last :wacko:
> 
> oh man, I was so hopeful for you too... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah thanks hun, I was getting worried BFN and late AF. Signs of ectopic :wacko:
> 
> Hope the 31st comes quickly for you :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you...yes I hope I get the BFP...so scary! This is it, it is now or game over if you will


----------



## mom22boys

She got me today! I really thought this might be my month too! Well on to next month!! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## LLbean

mom22boys said:


> She got me today! I really thought this might be my month too! Well on to next month!! Good luck everyone!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Waiting to hear still on
*Hpmini
&
POASfriend*

Now come on ladies, the last few days of the month so let's get some more BFPs on that wall!!!
:dust: to all of you!!!!


----------



## POASFiend

sorry I haven't updated. Been gone for a bit.

Anyways......:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:


----------



## LLbean

POASFiend said:


> sorry I haven't updated. Been gone for a bit.
> 
> Anyways......:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

sorry :(


----------



## Luckie3

Hi Ladies, I would really love to join the thread PLEASE!! I'm testing on the 25th and just can't hold my peace. Congrats to all the lovely ladies who have gotten their BFP's! xx


----------



## LLbean

Luckie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would really love to join the thread PLEASE!! I'm testing on the 25th and just can't hold my peace. Congrats to all the lovely ladies who have gotten their BFP's! xx

Added :D


----------



## Wantinga4th

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry i have been MIA, so busy over christmas and the holidays, thank goodness the kids go back to school next week!

Anyway no real symptoms for me - bit of heartburn, headaches, mild nausea (nothing to bother me though) just thought i was hungry. Plus this cycle we onl DTD 3 times unlike the cycle before when we DTD at least 10 times lol

So last night i just did a test for the heck of it with an IC and there was a faint faint line. 
Did another IC this morning, nothing so got out one of the FRER's i have and the second line came up before the control line!! :bfp: :happydance:

I still don't believe it as like i said no symptoms that i spotted anyway and i have been excercising heaps since new year and last night i did a 7k run and jog so i can't be feeling bad.

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wantinga4th said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry i have been MIA, so busy over christmas and the holidays, thank goodness the kids go back to school next week!
> 
> Anyway no real symptoms for me - bit of heartburn, headaches, mild nausea (nothing to bother me though) just thought i was hungry. Plus this cycle we onl DTD 3 times unlike the cycle before when we DTD at least 10 times lol
> 
> So last night i just did a test for the heck of it with an IC and there was a faint faint line.
> Did another IC this morning, nothing so got out one of the FRER's i have and the second line came up before the control line!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I still don't believe it as like i said no symptoms that i spotted anyway and i have been excercising heaps since new year and last night i did a 7k run and jog so i can't be feeling bad.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test :)

Awesome! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mama Duck

I caved in and tested early,I did a hpt on 18th January and got a - result. I'm still down to test on 31st January - is it worth it as I'm not sure if I had a 'proper' af or not :shrug:

Good luck to everyone still in the running x


----------



## hugs3409

congrats Wanting happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

bonnie1990 said:


> wantinga4th said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,
> sorry i have been mia, so busy over christmas and the holidays, thank goodness the kids go back to school next week!
> 
> Anyway no real symptoms for me - bit of heartburn, headaches, mild nausea (nothing to bother me though) just thought i was hungry. Plus this cycle we onl dtd 3 times unlike the cycle before when we dtd at least 10 times lol
> 
> so last night i just did a test for the heck of it with an ic and there was a faint faint line.
> Did another ic this morning, nothing so got out one of the frer's i have and the second line came up before the control line!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I still don't believe it as like i said no symptoms that i spotted anyway and i have been excercising heaps since new year and last night i did a 7k run and jog so i can't be feeling bad.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test :)
> 
> awesome! Congrats!!!!!Click to expand...

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Luckie3

Wantinga4th said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry i have been MIA, so busy over christmas and the holidays, thank goodness the kids go back to school next week!
> 
> Anyway no real symptoms for me - bit of heartburn, headaches, mild nausea (nothing to bother me though) just thought i was hungry. Plus this cycle we onl DTD 3 times unlike the cycle before when we DTD at least 10 times lol
> 
> So last night i just did a test for the heck of it with an IC and there was a faint faint line.
> Did another IC this morning, nothing so got out one of the FRER's i have and the second line came up before the control line!! :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I still don't believe it as like i said no symptoms that i spotted anyway and i have been excercising heaps since new year and last night i did a 7k run and jog so i can't be feeling bad.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to test :)

H&H 9mths to you!! :happydance:


----------



## alleysm

Hi You can change my bfp to m/c... nothing on the scan and betas and progesterone le els are dropping. Just wasnt meant to be this time.


----------



## dachsundmom

alleysm said:


> Hi You can change my bfp to m/c... nothing on the scan and betas and progesterone le els are dropping. Just wasnt meant to be this time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

alleysm said:


> Hi You can change my bfp to m/c... nothing on the scan and betas and progesterone le els are dropping. Just wasnt meant to be this time.

:nope::cry::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

so sorry alleysm :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

:cry::cry::cry: So sorry for you Alleysm!


----------



## Bonnie1990

alleysm said:


> Hi You can change my bfp to m/c... nothing on the scan and betas and progesterone le els are dropping. Just wasnt meant to be this time.

:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

alleysm said:


> Hi You can change my bfp to m/c... nothing on the scan and betas and progesterone le els are dropping. Just wasnt meant to be this time.

:hugs::hugs: so sorry alleysm :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

alleysm said:


> Hi You can change my bfp to m/c... nothing on the scan and betas and progesterone le els are dropping. Just wasnt meant to be this time.

So sorry! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Elski

Sorry alleysm :hugs:

I'm out this month LLBean :(


----------



## Bonnie1990

Elski said:


> Sorry alleysm :hugs:
> 
> I'm out this month LLBean :(

:hug: Elski


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Elski :hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

I am out too, AF showed up early again. :( (Iwillnotbejealousofpeoplesfamiliesiwillnotbejealousofpeoplesfamilies)


----------



## LLbean

So sorry Silver :hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

SilverBirch said:


> I am out too, AF showed up early again. :( (Iwillnotbejealousofpeoplesfamiliesiwillnotbejealousofpeoplesfamilies)

:hug: silver


----------



## Luckie3

Hi ladies I have an update: Af was due today but no show, I haven't been this late in 6mths so Fxd!!! testing for sure tomorrow. :) ps..sending lots of hugs for the ones the witch showed her face to.


----------



## drsquid

fingers crossed for people still in. im cd2, started femara today.. hoping it makes ovulation even 1 day early cause otherwise getting to the re is gonna be nearly impossible (working 8:30-7 and re is open 9-5)...


----------



## Mama Duck

Sending out mahoosive hugs to those who are out of the running for this month :cry:

https://i966.photobucket.com/albums/ae141/letnotyourheartbetroubled/bearlog.gif


----------



## twist5

:bfn: but testing early so you never know

Good luck to everyone still left in for Jan
:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Twist let me know if you het AF otherwise not updating you yet...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## twist5

thank you!
I really hope you get your BFP after your embryo transfer - the waiting must be so difficult. 
sending lots of :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks... So far nothing so who knows lol


----------



## samantha76

was 2 days late and the :witch: shown up :(


----------



## LLbean

samantha76 said:


> was 2 days late and the :witch: shown up :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Em74

Hi , dont think this is going to be my lucky month, having the pains (not bad though) and a spot this morning (tiny, brownish) but the usual monthly headache and blah blah. i'll keep you posted but think the dreaded witch (or the ex - as my hubby refers to it) is in mid flight as i type x


----------



## Viking15

Alley :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## HPMINI

Sorry - forgot to update - was so disappointed :(
Oh well, at peak time now - and we're just going to have to fit in a few sessions despite my husband being on night shifts all weekend!!

On the plus side I have become an Auntie as my sister had a little girl on tuesday.


----------



## LLbean

HPMINI said:


> Sorry - forgot to update - was so disappointed :(
> Oh well, at peak time now - and we're just going to have to fit in a few sessions despite my husband being on night shifts all weekend!!
> 
> On the plus side I have become an Auntie as my sister had a little girl on tuesday.

sorry about the witch but congrats on your new niece!


----------



## Sus09

LL I have just realised that I am on the list this month, and I am WTT!:dohh: forgot about it. Just mark me with AF. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no I will just remove your name... how's that?


----------



## Sus09

Perfect:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Lucky7s

15 dpo got my bfp!! My temp was still high this morning so I tested and sure enough, it came up pretty quick with CBD! It was 6am I just ran into bed and told the hubbie he we were so excited we tried to get back to sleep it was really difficult. This is my 13th cycle ttc, we had a chemical back in July so I'm very cautious. Although this one feels different, including a lot of spotting earlier last week. I went to spin class anyways and there was a very pregnant lady taking the class, made me feel good that I'm doing good by still working out!!


----------



## LLbean

Lucky7s said:


> 14 dpo got my bfp!! My temp was still high this morning so I tested and sure enough, it came up pretty quick with CBD! It was 6am I just ran into bed and told the hubbie he we were so excited we tried to get back to sleep it was really difficult. This is my 13th cycle ttc, we had a chemical back in July so I'm very cautious. Although this one feels different, including a lot of spotting earlier last week. I went to spin class anyways and there was a very pregnant lady taking the class, made me feel good that I'm doing good by still working out!!

Wonderful news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats!!!!


----------



## Just_married

Lucky7s said:


> 14 dpo got my bfp!! My temp was still high this morning so I tested and sure enough, it came up pretty quick with CBD! It was 6am I just ran into bed and told the hubbie he we were so excited we tried to get back to sleep it was really difficult. This is my 13th cycle ttc, we had a chemical back in July so I'm very cautious. Although this one feels different, including a lot of spotting earlier last week. I went to spin class anyways and there was a very pregnant lady taking the class, made me feel good that I'm doing good by still working out!!

Congrats lucky!


----------



## Jennjenn

Wonderful news!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lucky7s said:


> 14 dpo got my bfp!! My temp was still high this morning so I tested and sure enough, it came up pretty quick with CBD! It was 6am I just ran into bed and told the hubbie he we were so excited we tried to get back to sleep it was really difficult. This is my 13th cycle ttc, we had a chemical back in July so I'm very cautious. Although this one feels different, including a lot of spotting earlier last week. I went to spin class anyways and there was a very pregnant lady taking the class, made me feel good that I'm doing good by still working out!!

CONGRATS!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## heavenly

Lucky7s said:


> 14 dpo got my bfp!! My temp was still high this morning so I tested and sure enough, it came up pretty quick with CBD! It was 6am I just ran into bed and told the hubbie he we were so excited we tried to get back to sleep it was really difficult. This is my 13th cycle ttc, we had a chemical back in July so I'm very cautious. Although this one feels different, including a lot of spotting earlier last week. I went to spin class anyways and there was a very pregnant lady taking the class, made me feel good that I'm doing good by still working out!!

This month seems to be a very lucky month, that's wonderful news!! :happydance::happydance:

I am 11 DPO, but too scared to test, AF is due anytime from today to Tues!! :wacko:

Can I be put on the list please for 31st Jan? Thank you. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## LLbean

Will do Heavenly! Good luck!


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm down to test on the 31st Jan but am wondering if it's worth it as I *think* I had a mini/light af 9th Jan and then I stupidly tested on the 18th Jan which was,of course, a - result. Is it worth testing again :shrug: I don't feel anything,just quite unsure tbh.


----------



## Luckie3

:yipee::headspin::wohoo: I got my :bfp: :happydance: GL ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Luckie3 said:


> :yipee::headspin::wohoo: I got my :bfp: :happydance: GL ladies and lots of :dust:

Fantastic!! What a great month on here!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Omg both Luckies got very lucky on the same day!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Luckie3 said:


> :yipee::headspin::wohoo: I got my :bfp: :happydance: GL ladies and lots of :dust:

Yeah Another!
H&H 9 Months!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Luckie3

:) Thanks ladies I am so EXCITED!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rubies5

One month before my 40th birthday, and I got a :bfp:!!! 

I had a chemical in November, so praying for this one to stick and grow wonderfully and perfectly!!!

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Ladies, how wonderful. :cloud9::cloud9: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

Wow luckie3 and rubie!! Congrats!! Awesome day! ;) thank you everyone!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Omg I don't think we've had this many in one day!


----------



## Leikela

Wow!! Congrats to Lucky7, Luckie3 and Rubie5! Maybe I need to change my screen name to include a number? LOL ;) 

H&H 9 months to you all!! Wonderful news!! :)


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Rubie5!!!!


----------



## heavenly

Rubies5 said:


> One month before my 40th birthday, and I got a :bfp:!!!
> 
> I had a chemical in November, so praying for this one to stick and grow wonderfully and perfectly!!!
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all!

Go us mature ladies! :cloud9: :happydance:


AFM, no AF yet, not going to test til Tues, when I will be 14DPO! :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Whoop, whoop, congrats to all you BFP ladies!!! :yipee::yipee:

LL, off to stalk your journal and see how you're doing but just checking in for this thread as AF got me yesterday......here we go again!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Rubies5 said:


> One month before my 40th birthday, and I got a :bfp:!!!
> 
> I had a chemical in November, so praying for this one to stick and grow wonderfully and perfectly!!!
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all!

Yeah !!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Well temp fell below coverline this am, so I am sure AF will arrive right on time. I'll let you know when it is official, but I can feel it coming on...

H&H for all these late month BFPs!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Jax sorry about AF

OH and I have to add Butterfly's BFP too!!! :dance:


----------



## LLbean

Ok so we have 9 :bfp: s so far...keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks LL for adding me - looks like there has been a bumper crop of :bfp:s in the last few days, congrats ladies and :dust: to those still waiting to test :hugs:

Looks like my Ov day of Friday 13th was lucky for me anyway :haha::haha:


----------



## Lucky7s

Wow congrats Butterfly67 this thread brought it up in the end!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Lucky7s said:


> Wow congrats Butterfly67 this thread brought it up in the end!

And it's not over yet!


----------



## PatTabs

Yay!! Congrats to Lucky, Luckie and Rubie!,! :happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Congratulations to all of the lovely BFPs out there! Fabulous work ladies!!!!!
For me, the witch has finally landed. So, I'm out. 
sticky :dust: to all!


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Congratulations to all of the lovely BFPs out there! Fabulous work ladies!!!!!
> For me, the witch has finally landed. So, I'm out.
> sticky :dust: to all!

oh no.........:hugs:


----------



## Wantinga4th

Congrats to the new BFPs and big hugs to all those for whom the witch arrived.

Sorry am on my phone and can't remember everyone right now.

Afm - still no symptoms, hoping it isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Jennjenn

Viking15 said:


> Congratulations to all of the lovely BFPs out there! Fabulous work ladies!!!!!
> For me, the witch has finally landed. So, I'm out.
> sticky :dust: to all!

So sorry Viking! :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Viking


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,am so so sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

Viking - :hugs: - but here's to the next cycle!!

AFM, CD26, 13DPO and no AF yet, I am convinced it will turn up today!

I will be testing tomorrow with a FRER.

Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## hugs3409

:hugs: viking sorry hun :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Wantinga4th said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs and big hugs to all those for whom the witch arrived.
> 
> Sorry am on my phone and can't remember everyone right now.
> 
> Afm - still no symptoms, hoping it isn't a bad thing.

every pregnancy is different so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Sus09

Viking:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok ladies...7 more potential BFPs here...bring them on!


----------



## POASFiend

I didn't find a Feb testing thread yet. So I've started one.

All welcome No s/s. So all of us who weren't so fortunate this month C'mon over!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ome-cupid-better-busy-month.html#post15294879

If someone did start one and I am just not finding it, let me know.


----------



## Butterfly67

POAs I think there is one already 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/844397-24-february-testers-please-come-join.html
:flower:


----------



## LLbean

POASFiend said:


> I didn't find a Feb testing thread yet. So I've started one.
> 
> All welcome No s/s. So all of us who weren't so fortunate this month C'mon over!!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ome-cupid-better-busy-month.html#post15294879
> 
> If someone did start one and I am just not finding it, let me know.

There is one started by Madrid hehee


----------



## POASFiend

thanks guys. I ended up finding it. It's Monday, what can I say??? I thought it would be odd if there wasn't one yet.


----------



## Lucky7s

:hugs: viking..


----------



## Bonnie1990

Fx'D for you in February Viking
:flower::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

:coolio::coolio:AF officially arrived, so I am enjoying a glass of red wine with DH. Est OV will be Valentine weekend! Woohoo - can't wait!


----------



## Leikela

Sorry Jenn! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck on Valentines JennJenn!


----------



## twist5

congrats on all the BFPs! :flower:

still no AF but BFN... not feeling very optimistic...might wait until Fri to test again - getting a BFN every morning is doing my head in!

Good luck to those remaining!


----------



## heavenly

Well, 14DPO, got a BFN this morning, which wasn't a surprise, but still no AF! It's CD27 now, perhaps it's the Clomid that has mucked my cycle up.

So I am still waiting but don't hold out much hope this cycle!!

Hugs to everyone that got their AF and good luck to everyone still in! xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well...cd30, dpo14
Bfn but no af 
Grrrr.....

I'll update when I know more :shrug:


----------



## Just_married

Bonnie, heavenly and twist, fingers crossed for you all....two week wait is a bummer, last few days are torture....I was one day late one cycle and the amount of things went through my head in 24hrs! Hoping it's good news for you all xxx


----------



## Lucky7s

LL any news? Fingers crossed for the rest of January testers today!

:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

it's negative Lucky7s but I'm ok with that...moving right along LOL


----------



## twist5

sorry to hear your news LLbean

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i have to say i was somewhat grateful when af turned up ontime (rather than dragging it out). i feel for all of you that go late and get :bfn: total insult to injury from the witch. fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Lucky7s

:hugs: LL :hugs:

:hugs: DrsSquid :hugs:
glad AF showed up quick for ya!


----------



## LLbean

drsquid said:


> i have to say i was somewhat grateful when af turned up ontime (rather than dragging it out). i feel for all of you that go late and get :bfn: total insult to injury from the witch. fingers crossed for everyone

Sorry and hate to ask but what date did I have you for? I can't find you on my list :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

only missing a few updates to close out this month
Twist5
Constancev18
crystal443
Mama Duck
Bonnie1990
Heavenly


----------



## drsquid

umm somewhere around the 21st. but since i dont know what day ill trigger for i dont know when ill test


----------



## LLbean

oh so you are testing in February? That's another thread hehehe


----------



## drsquid

heh well i was the 25th or so of jan. but af arrived


----------



## LLbean

Oh ok... Just don't think I ever added you so my apologies


----------



## drsquid

no worries. love the avatar btw. great purple


----------



## heavenly

LLbean said:


> only missing a few updates to close out this month
> Twist5
> Constancev18
> crystal443
> Mama Duck
> Bonnie1990
> Heavenly

AF still not turned up so will be testing end of this week, have joined the Feb thread. Thanks!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> only missing a few updates to close out this month
> Twist5
> Constancev18
> crystal443
> Mama Duck
> Bonnie1990
> Heavenly

The :witch: came this morning. On to February.


----------



## heavenly

Bonnie1990 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> only missing a few updates to close out this month
> Twist5
> Constancev18
> crystal443
> Mama Duck
> Bonnie1990
> Heavenly
> 
> The :witch: came this morning. On to February.Click to expand...

Sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mama Duck

LLbean said:


> only missing a few updates to close out this month
> Twist5
> Constancev18
> crystal443
> Mama Duck
> Bonnie1990
> Heavenly


Moving onto the february thread. Tested stupidly early on the 18th and got a - result but then I don't think I had a 'proper' af.


----------



## LLbean

Bonnie1990 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> only missing a few updates to close out this month
> Twist5
> Constancev18
> crystal443
> Mama Duck
> Bonnie1990
> Heavenly
> 
> The :witch: came this morning. On to February.Click to expand...

so sorry Bonnie :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Mama Duck said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> only missing a few updates to close out this month
> Twist5
> Constancev18
> crystal443
> Mama Duck
> Bonnie1990
> Heavenly
> 
> 
> Moving onto the february thread. Tested stupidly early on the 18th and got a - result but then I don't think I had a 'proper' af.Click to expand...

hmmm no AF yet? Did you test again?


----------



## Mama Duck

Yes,tested today and got another - result. Stupid body is dicking me around!


----------



## LLbean

Mama Duck said:


> Yes,tested today and got another - result. Stupid body is dicking me around!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heavenly

I'm out.

Won't be testing til March now.

:dust: to those still to test! xx


----------



## Bonnie1990

Mama Duck said:


> Yes,tested today and got another - result. Stupid body is dicking me around!

:hug::hug::dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Liz - what were the stats for January?


----------



## LLbean

well still waiting to hear on some but we got 9 BFPs!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo! That's great!


----------



## twist5

finally got :witch::witch::witch:

still hope for a 2012 baby i suppose! will have some :wine: tonight to cheer self up!


----------



## heavenly

twist5 said:


> finally got :witch::witch::witch:
> 
> still hope for a 2012 baby i suppose! will have some :wine: tonight to cheer self up!

Sorry hun, good luck in Fertile Feb! x


----------



## skweek35

Does anyone know if there is a March testing thread? 
If so where is it? I cant seem to find it


----------



## heavenly

skweek35 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a March testing thread?
> If so where is it? I cant seem to find it

Here it is. :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...12-testers-find-your-ttc-bump-buddy-here.html


----------



## LLbean

Heavenly, that thread is not for 35+...I think skweek35 is managing the 35+ March test thread now.

If anyone is interested https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/872110-march-testing-thread.html


----------



## LLbean

Still waiting on:
Constancev18
Em74
and
Mama Duck (update)


----------



## LLbean

ok as of right now we got Out of 50 (possible pregnancies)
9 :bfp: s ... 18%
1 MC... 2%
37 :witch: ... 74%
and waiting to hear on 3 people ....6%


Not counting Crystal because she is doing IVF and won't know just yet...she should get her BFP late February!!!


----------



## Just_married

LLbean said:


> ok as of right now we got Out of 50 (possible pregnancies)
> 9 :bfp: s ... 18%
> 1 MC... 2%
> 37 :witch: ... 74%
> and waiting to hear on 3 people ....6%
> 
> 
> Not counting Crystal because she is doing IVF and won't know just yet...she should get her BFP late February!!!

Such a shame about the MC...

But for BFPs that does seem like a good rate! Nearly 1 in 5, thanks for working it out :)


----------



## bbyno1

I hope you all get your BFP's!!


----------



## heavenly

LLbean said:


> Heavenly, that thread is not for 35+...I think skweek35 is managing the 35+ March test thread now.
> 
> If anyone is interested https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/872110-march-testing-thread.html

Thank you. :flower:


----------



## Bonnie1990

twist5 said:


> finally got :witch::witch::witch:
> 
> still hope for a 2012 baby i suppose! will have some :wine: tonight to cheer self up!

:hug:


----------



## Lucky7s

Sorry Twist5... 

Thank you LL for posting statistics pretty cool to see ;)


----------

